# How do you guys grow your brachys?



## papheteer (Oct 24, 2010)

I am planning to grow some plants in my apartment (all my plants grow in my parents' basement) under t5 lights. I think brachys would be perfect coz they don't grow tall and doesnt require cool temps.

My apartment has temps of 65-80F. And the RH is 40-50%. 

Now I do have a few questions to you guys who grow these plants so well.

I do want to try growing them in S/h, but hydroton is the only media available to me. would it work? If not, what is the best standard media for them? how much light do they require? The shelving I have has 5 tiers thats 42" x 18"each. Do I use 1 or 2 t5 bulbs for each shelf? 

thanks in advance!

arden


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 24, 2010)

I use to grow Paph niveum, Paph bellatulum, and concolor under 3 4ft T5. Also Paph delenatii grows well and fast under your condition.

I used bark/perlite/sphagnum/charcoal mixture for them.

Paphman910


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2010)

It is critical to have a very good air movement for them. such as a fan blowing just above the leaves (not directly on them)
I find they like (living, fresh) moss in the medium, but maybe impossible in an appartment.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

i grow them in straight CHC with styrofoam peanuts for drainage but i dont think medium matters so much as long as they get good drainage...air movement (as with any paph) and warm night temps seem to be most beneficial...the higher the humidity the better, as always and light in the 500 to 1000 Footcandle range....i havent found them to be anymore affected by rot than any other paphs...but this maybe that a lot of attention has been to cultivating brachys that are more resistant to rot...so a really good source for your brachys is probably a good idea


----------



## Pete (Oct 24, 2010)

medium used does matter and i would not recommend chc to somebody for the first time. species in the brachypetalum subgenus typically resent high salts and if your CHC are not flushed properly before use they can contain very high salts


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pete said:


> medium used does matter and i would not recommend chc to somebody for the first time. species in the brachypetalum subgenus typically resent high salts and if your CHC are not flushed properly before use they can contain very high salts


well , then i suppose reading the label might be a good idea,besides never met a paph that didnt resent high salts...been growing paphs in CHC for years and as yet never came across CHC with high salt content and i have used CHC from several sources...basically, if you are an overwaterer use CHC if you are an underwaterer use a bark mixture or sphagnum...since most mediums you use for growing orchids tend to be inert (unless you are into providing nutrients with compost), drainage is the most valuable lesson to be learned here... hell, u can grow your paphs in styrofoam peanuts and they will do fine

and of course water quality is important....seattle water is in the mid 6 range 6.2 -6.8....it also has great buffering capacity so i get a little decrease when i add fertilizer...i have also done pH readings on CHC after a year in the mix and no change in pH (but this may have to do with buffering capacity and could be different for RO /distilled water)...CHC mix after a year should be changed simply because the break down of fibers cant absorb so much water and drainage diminishes.

I have received plants grown in Hydroton and they look excellent as well...it just depends on how you water


----------



## papheteer (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!

Is it imperative to use pure water for these plants? I dont know exactly the TDS of my water but my delenatii seems happy with lots of roots (from what i've delenatii resents hard water).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

papheteer said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Is it imperative to use pure water for these plants? I dont know exactly the TDS of my water but my delenatii seems happy with lots of roots (from what i've delenatii resents hard water).



its not imperative, but you want to be careful (as i stated before ) on the pH of your water, its buffering capacity when adding fertilizers...a simple pH test kit can be bought (litmus paper strips) so you can test your water (w and wout fertilizer)....6 to 7 range is optimal...all paphs are extremely lite feeders , so there is no need to feed much or often, thus minimizing higher TDS ( i know a paph grower who has been growing brachys for fifty years (he has hundreds) and he barely feeds).if you get city water, your city should have a website with TDS information


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

this website ahas great info on water quality issues...but if your delenatii is doing great then chances are most of the brachy's you grow will do great also
...but that doesnt mean you wont kill some plants...some plants just dont like living
http://www.ladyslipper.com/fert.htm


----------



## Candace (Oct 24, 2010)

I had pretty miserable results (over time) with my paphs in s/h. Especially brachys. All my other orchids are currently growing fine in s/h but my paphs really hated it and I had many losses.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 24, 2010)

For brachys, I mostly use an inorganix medium consisting of LECA (hydroton or similar), broken bricks and pot shards, charcoal and limestone with a little organic stuff (fern root and humus) mixed in.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2010)

We've been growing brachys in s/h for a couple years now and love it. Our Hydroton use is recent, but other than the fact that it floats and is loose in its packing tendencies (=loose plants until they root in) we like it. 

You really have to keep in mind that everyone's conditions and growing habits are different. To really find out what works for you, you'll need to try several things out. To minimize your learning time, carefully consider all the advice you're getting in this thread and with the reading you do and use the best ideas for your range. Visit other growers with similar conditions...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2010)

If I've been able to grow brachys well under NO fluorescents, then I would think that they could only do better under T-5's. I would recommend a standard paph mix of fine bark (preferably Orchiata) and lots of sponge rock, with some added dolomite or oyster shell. I try to go heavier on the sponge rock with brachy's. Although I no longer grow paphs in CHC because of poor growth overall, I have found that brachy's are one of the few types of paphs that can do well in CHC and even appreciate it...although philipinense and its hybrids are the ones that do best in CHC. If brachys can do well in CHC, then the problems I have had with that medium cannot be due to salts.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> If I've been able to grow brachys well under NO fluorescents, then I would think that they could only do better under T-5's. I would recommend a standard paph mix of fine bark (preferably Orchiata) and lots of sponge rock, with some added dolomite or oyster shell. I try to go heavier on the sponge rock with brachy's. Although I no longer grow paphs in CHC because of poor growth overall, I have found that brachy's are one of the few types of paphs that can do well in CHC and even appreciate it...although philipinense and its hybrids are the ones that do best in CHC. If brachys can do well in CHC, then the problems I have had with that medium cannot be due to salts.



CHC is basically a sponge and if you dont water enough(i have to water every other day under lights)...your other paphs will suffer...it does make sense that brachys will grow better in CHC since they can tolerate drying out more...i grow exclusively in CHC...every kind of paph (except complexes) and i have had enormous success...but with CHC you must also have the bottom of the pot able to completely drain...rocks, styrofoam , anything that doesnt breakdown and create a mushy swamp at the bottom of the pot...and of course you have to repot every year.....i use to do the standard mix but because of my overwatering habits..i killed a great many plants...but it definitely works ifyou dont overwater


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 25, 2010)

Its true that CHC becomes totally waterlogged at the bottom of a pot. I found that my paphs, aside from brachy's and philipinense types only had growth in the upper inch. One of my reasons for switching to CHC was the idea that paphs could remain in it for 2 years or more. If I'm going to repot every year, I may as well stick to bark. Since switching back to bark, I've had much more success and far fewer yellowing plants. Barbata in particular hate CHC. The complex types did OK.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 25, 2010)

> some plants just dont like living



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Its true that CHC becomes totally waterlogged at the bottom of a pot. I found that my paphs, aside from brachy's and philipinense types only had growth in the upper inch. One of my reasons for switching to CHC was the idea that paphs could remain in it for 2 years or more. If I'm going to repot every year, I may as well stick to bark. Since switching back to bark, I've had much more success and far fewer yellowing plants. Barbata in particular hate CHC. The complex types did OK.



yeah, if you dont want to repot as often then its definitely a downside to using CHC...i love to repot myself so it works great for me


----------



## Pete (Oct 26, 2010)

i challenge you to grow a happy healthy paph, long term in nothing but styrofoam peanuts


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pete said:


> i challenge you to grow a happy healthy paph, long term in nothing but styrofoam peanuts



ok


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Pete said:


> i challenge you to grow a happy healthy paph, long term in nothing but styrofoam peanuts



Pete I had a friend, passed on now, that grow the most beautiful plant of Paph psyche in nothing but styroform peanuts. It bloomed beautifully. He didn't intend on growing it that way at first but ended up as is because the squirrels kept knocking it out of the pot! He was a lazy sort and never replaced any of the lost mix. He wanted to make a cross with it and pass it on to me to do so. I quickly kill it after repotting.


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 26, 2010)

I have grown Paphs (Brachys and others) in CHC, CHC mix (with charcoal and sphag), Hydroton, Hydroton mixed with organics, and now orchiata bark. I changed to orchiata based on the advice of Hadley Cash and Andy Easton. Both have made the observations that their plants grew better in the Orchiata. I don't know, as I grew all my Paphs in CHC for years, and even got a cultural award on a Mt. Toro. So "better" may be relative. 

As to styrofoam, I read a technique in the Orchid Digest several years ago about re-growing roots in nothing but sponge rock, using what is essentially a semi-hydro technique. I am using it for a few plants right now. Given a plants actual needs, I cant see how you couldn't grow a paph in styrofoam, as long as you actually provided it with what it needed.

And I can attest that some plants ARE bent on suicide, or at least apathy to the point of death.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 26, 2010)

See this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17349

It has some info (and pictures) about how I grow my brachys.

e-spice


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2010)

Brian Monk said:


> I have grown Paphs (Brachys and others) in CHC, CHC mix (with charcoal and sphag), Hydroton, Hydroton mixed with organics, and now orchiata bark. I changed to orchiata based on the advice of Hadley Cash and Andy Easton. Both have made the observations that their plants grew better in the Orchiata. I don't know, as I grew all my Paphs in CHC for years, and even got a cultural award on a Mt. Toro. So "better" may be relative.


I have great success with S/H, but have been experimenting with Orchiata, as well, at Andy's suggestion.

Hadley spoke at SEPOS a couple of weeks ago, and he stated - unequivocally - that "paphs don't like CHC". I suppose he based that upon his overall success rate improvement when he changed. I have been successful with paphs in CHC like Brian, but I saw a great improvement moving them into S/H culture.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been using CHC almost from the beginning with my Paphs, and liked it. Since moving south I'm not seeing nearly the same benefits though as far as how long the mix lasts, and how it dries out, so I'm not sure I'll stick with it as long as I'm in a warmer, more humid climate...thinking about Orchiata bark, but not sure yet. Guess I better decide by spring!


----------



## tenman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ray said:


> I have great success with S/H, but have been experimenting with Orchiata, as well, at Andy's suggestion.



Heresy!


----------



## tenman (Oct 26, 2010)

Pete said:


> medium used does matter and i would not recommend chc to somebody for the first time. species in the brachypetalum subgenus typically resent high salts and if your CHC are not flushed properly before use they can contain very high salts



Yes, and the solution to that is simple: I soak my new chc, both fine and coarse for catts, in rainwater, changing it out and draining it daily for five days. No salt problem after that. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Rien.


----------



## papheteer (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'm now ready to buy a few more brachys! thanks to all your great advices! 

Now to those of you that use T5 lighting. How many 4' 54w bulbs would you put over a 42'' x 18'' shelf to provide enough light for these plants? And how far would you put them above the leaves? thanks!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 26, 2010)

papheteer said:


> I think I'm now ready to buy a few more brachys! thanks to all your great advices!
> 
> Now to those of you that use T5 lighting. How many 4' 54w bulbs would you put over a 42'' x 18'' shelf to provide enough light for these plants? And how far would you put them above the leaves? thanks!



Three would do! I would place it no more than 6 inches above the top of the leaves. If it needs to be closer then you can elevate them with telephone books.

Paphman910
p.s. my delenati vinicolor are growing under three 24 inch T5HO 24Watt tubes. The tubes are 6 inches above the top of the foliage.


----------



## Darin (Oct 26, 2010)

I like a 6 bulb fixture though it is likely too wide for your 18" sheld. (Perfect over the 24"x48" trays I use as my shelving units.) Having 6 bulbs I raise them up a bit.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

tenman said:


> Heresy!



:rollhappy:


----------

